# Input from Amillenialists



## Scot (Nov 21, 2005)

Have any of you (amillenialists) read "The Bible and the Future" by Anthony Hoekema? If so, what are your thoughts? Is it worth purchasing?

(maybe I should have posted this in the library but I wasn't sure)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 21, 2005)

Curious my best friend is starting to get into the amil position after both us have been in the rapture escha position for years..

blade


----------



## Scot (Nov 21, 2005)

I consider myself amil but must admit that I probably wouldn't be able to defend it that well with others who have studied more on the different views. I know the basics of each system but have not really gone into it too in-depth. I've seen some good arguements from the other positions and figure that I need to study it more. One thing's for sure, I'm not the least bit persuaded by the "left behind" position!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 21, 2005)

> One thing's for sure, I'm not the least bit persuaded by the "left behind" position!


----------



## cupotea (Nov 22, 2005)

I've read it. I own it. I agree with it.

It is the standard work explaining traditional Reformed Amillennialism.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, it is a very good book. He begins by giving a theology of history and culminates in amillennial eschatology. Very well written.


----------



## Casey (Nov 22, 2005)

> Have any of you (amillenialists) read "The Bible and the Future" by Anthony Hoekema? If so, what are your thoughts? Is it worth purchasing?


I have just recently purchased it from the bookstore at my school, and they only sell books that are required reading (which pretty much means they recommend it, I guess).  I have not read it yet, but look forward to it . . . he has some very interesting material at the beginning.


----------



## Robin (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> Have any of you (amillenialists) read "The Bible and the Future" by Anthony Hoekema? If so, what are your thoughts? Is it worth purchasing?
> 
> (maybe I should have posted this in the library but I wasn't sure)



Solid work; essential for the Reformed library.

Robin


----------



## Kaalvenist (Nov 22, 2005)

I have it on order. It should come in a few days. I'll tell you then.

I did like his input in Clouse's (ed.) "The Meaning of the Millennium." Very clear, Scriptural, even-handed in his treatment of the other positions, etc.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 22, 2005)

I want it, I waaant it!


----------



## Swampguy (Nov 22, 2005)

I highly recommend it. A good systematic theology on the future.


----------



## Scot (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Looks like I'm going to have to get it.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 22, 2005)

See also Kim Riddlebarger, A Case for Amillennialism (Grand Rapids: Baker, 
2003).

Dennis E Johnson, _Triumph of the Lamb_ (Phillipsburg: P&R, 2001).

See also Cornelis P Venema, _ The Promise of the Future_ (Banner of Truth).

These will be available via the WSC bookstore on Nov 29.

Phone:760.735.BOOK (2665)

Email Westminster Books at: [email protected]

rsc


----------

